# Depth finder mod for plastic boat



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

<$15 in materials and about an hour of work. First time doing this and im pretty pleased.


----------



## Rjcwinger (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting. I have the same boat with a Fishin Buddy. Will keep this in mind when I'm ready to upgrade my unit.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks.more to come. This is my ultimate mogadore project boat


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Why not just mount to trolling motor w/a hose clamp?Well,maybe not the flasher but that hummingbird IS a flasher w/the real time sonar window or RTS window(extreme right side of display).


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not a bad idea cajun


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Good work.


----------

